# France/Spain here we come!



## MEES (Apr 20, 2006)

We are off tomorrow travelling South half way to Dover.
Monday drive to Dover
Tuesday cross to Calais am 
Then travelling steadily to Costa del Sol taking up to two weeks depending on weather.
( we tend to plod on if weather poor and don't use autoroutes much unless free)
Any routes spring to mind?
Margaret


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

No, but enjoy Margaret. 

The Dordogne is lovely at the moment.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Go for itmargaret 
A very happy trip 
Sandra


----------



## MEES (Apr 20, 2006)

Thanks Sandra.
Anyone any route suggestions?


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

MEES said:


> Thanks Sandra.
> Anyone any route suggestions?


Yeah . . . Avoid Calais


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Nothing wrong with Calais And certainly not on the way out.

Depends where you want to visit on the way down. Dordogne as suggested is often lovely this time of year. Ruen, Orleans or angers, Limoges. From memory. Just put in Brantome as a start point in the sat nav and tell it to avoid tolls. Away you go! Enjoy


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Have a great trip. do what barry suggested, put in the town where you cross the border and say no tolls and enjoy the relaxing trip.Wish we were following you down.:grin2::grin2:

cabby


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Have a great trip Margaret. I'll be on an early morning crossing Calais-Dover on Monday. Will give you "a wave" and a "bonne route" on my way past.

It doesn't matter which route you take, there are so many wonderful sites to discover. I'm very partial to Les Landes and the Coastal Pyrenees.- St Jean Pied de Port (Camino fame) and Ainhoa - they both appears in the Most Beautiful Villages (see separate thread).


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

I've putt a 'Like' on it...but I don't like it really 'coz I'm jealous :frown2:

Have a great time :grin2:

Graham :smile2:


----------



## Devonboy (Nov 19, 2009)

The only toll I would suggest taking would be the A16 Boulogne to Abbeville, well worth the 12 euros. Have a great trip.


----------



## MEES (Apr 20, 2006)

Well now on a Britstop near Rugby
Graham in bed with high temp/ chest infection.
Trama water heater has packed up and we are off for ten weeks :-(
Hope to make Dover tomorrow.
See separate thread on heater
Margaret


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Hope Graham's fit to travel tomorrow. The sooner you get to the sun the better! 

Haven't seen the Truma thread but that's another reason to get to the sun!


----------



## MEES (Apr 20, 2006)

The way Graham is looking i might get to drive this van yet!
Just dosed him up with night nurse and water.
The water heater least of my problems at the moment
Hope he is not sweating up my nice clean bedding 

Thank goodness for single beds!
Margaret


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Bad luck Graham,

At least you can buy antibiotics over the counter in France 

Albert did when his op site became infected

Margaret check its set prop on the Truma 

We had problems and found it was because I'd set it to elec/gas which didn't heat the water 

Hope he's well soon
Sandra


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Wishing OH a speedy recovery, and back on the road soon!


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

The weather here in the Lot et Garonne is great and s forecast to be great for the rest of this week and most of next at present, so certainly down to the Dordogne and enjoy yourselves.

We spent last night at Lambras, just north of Bergerac at the Aire de Cadouet, free hard-standing aire for about 10 MH all with EHU available (4€ for 12 hours at 16a), nice little village and superb woodland walks adjacent along the banks of the stream to the "Old Roman Bridge" - not Roman at all as probably built between 1837 and 1942...... (Obviously the French have a flexible view of when the Romans were around....). Need to arrive am if possible for "best" pitches with possible UK satellite view.

Last week at Marmande was equally good at edge of 52 Ha Leisure park - no vehicles, just walking, and cycling and adjacent to River Garonne - our Border Collie loved it, aire is an old Municipal campsite and costs 8€ for pitch plus 60c per adult tourist tax - collected in the morning at about 0900, that includes EHU etc.

Cool at night (15C) and 27 during the day - nice and sunny. 

So that;s a couple more suggestions, but it could take you a lot longer than 2 weeks to get there at that rate...

Obviously, if you are down around here and need help, DO LET ME KNOW (I will be cross if you don't!), we do at least know this area reasonably well...... and of course, have a "tame nurse" is house..... as well as having excellent language skills for French/Italian/German and a little bit of English (not me I hasten to add, but wife and daughter who is a languages teacher.....)

Dave


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Get yourselves over here to Croatia 

Wam and sunny, clear Adriatic Sea

And I can cook you chips in beef dripping

Just saying

Sandra


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

That sounds great Sandra, but I don't think Croatia is on the most direct route to Spain (unless her SatNav also has a chest infection and high temperature)...... :laugh:

Dave


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

No it prob hasn't 
But the weather here is fantastic

The sea is warm, clear 

The hound is loving it

And we are too

Not swimming just floating 

Ithink I've forgotten how to swim SANDRA


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Who needs to swim if you can float with attitude? :grin2:

I spent most of my time sinking anyway... obviously lacking something (apart from buoyancy) :frown2:

Dave


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

My OH always seems to get a cold when we go away.
I think its when she relaxes after breaking up from work she gets one!:frown2:


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

jo662 said:


> My OH always seems to get a cold when we go away.
> I think its when she relaxes after breaking up from work she gets one!:frown2:


The same used to happen to me after the end of virtually every term - we called it "end-of-term-itis" and was effectively exhaustion.......

Being at school from 0900 to 1530, with a 30 minute break in the morning and the afternoon and a 2 hour lunch-break for 30 weeks of the year was obviously too much for me...... or that was what many people used to assume...

In practice it was 0745 - 1830, then work at home until 2330, 5 minutes to eat lunch, no afternoon break at all and a morning break of 15 minutes (if I ever got one at all) for 50 weeks of the year and getting calls at home from anxious parents from 0530 through until 0200 (it all depended on when the parents were at work - farmers were ALWAYS up by 0530 :frown2: and some people did not finish work until midnight, or did not get back from their meal out until that time..... :surprise

But teaching was a real privilege - working with young people as they grow up cannot be beaten. :grin2:

Dave


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

Penquin said:


> The same used to happen to me after the end of virtually every term - we called it "end-of-term-itis" and was effectively exhaustion.......
> 
> Being at school from 0900 to 1530, with a 30 minute break in the morning and the afternoon and a 2 hour lunch-break for 30 weeks of the year was obviously too much for me...... or that was what many people used to assume...
> 
> ...


That sounds familiar,and my daughter has been teaching for 6 years aswell now,luckily
she has not got to that stage yet as she has youth on her side at the moment!:serious:


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Yep...all too familiar

1 week half term = 2 days off

2 weeks Easter/Xmas = 1 week off

5 weeks summer = 3 weeks off

weekends = 1 day off (not all the time)

My employer now expects staff to come in on occasional days throughout August too, to cover enrolment etc...sod that! I refuse to do that and to do evening marketing events at local schools (I work at a 6 form college).

Great job though...it just takes 1 kid to 'breakthrough' and that makes it all worthwhile

Graham :smile2:


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I used to have to go in for things like GCSE and A level results and help the students through their choices afterwards, including rapidly writing new UCAS forms for them to get them in through clearing....

As well as those deep joys in August, we also used to have to go in every two days to ensure the animals stayed healthy, the technicians were only paid for term time work and frankly had a rubbish package with no sick pay etc....

so time off was VERY limited unless I could arrange for another teacher to go in and do the feeding etc..... and many had a very simple, short answer which ended in "o".

But working with youngsters was the reward, the paperwork and Government interfering was the downside and in the end, the reason why I left at 60 before I threw something through the window.....

and that was an excellent Independent School with brilliant resources and without the financial problems that the State sector has and had - if we wanted photocopies, we simply ordered them and they were printed in colour if wanted by one of about 15 machines around the school, all networked - Barry eat your heart out....

The IT set up was superb. The kids were superb. The facilities were superb. Bit would I want to go back now? NO due to the bureaucracy that now exists.....

Dave


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Not quite like that in the State sector I'm afraid...

Graham :serious:


----------



## MEES (Apr 20, 2006)

Back to the thread!
We have had two nights on a cL near Dover where a superb mobile engineer finally dianosed a fitted a PCB board on the Truma water heater.
Graham is still quite rough he has consumed all my flu and cold medication.
Need to replenish tomorrow.
Crossing tomorrow morning guys and heading for le Crotoy?
Margaret


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

I hope you have a good crossing and find some sunshine!:smile2:

I hope you are going to keep the thread going with the places you visit!:grin2:


----------



## MEES (Apr 20, 2006)

Couple of hours to Le Crotoy Aire. Once walk round harbour/ seafront/ village nice rest then stroll to our favourite restaurant for a delicious meal including crab and modules mariniere followed by 'isles flotant'
Slept for 12 hours punctuated in my case by much spending of pennies😉
Now getting ready for the journey south.
This time we will try not to attempt the tunnels in Rouen causing much chaos at rush hour 😜
Entirely the fault of Tom Tom you understand
Margaret


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Good luck with the journey Margaret. 

I'm headed North now :-(

Currently on a FP just south of Bordeaux at Le Brède.

Due to rain I think :-(


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

And what's the name of your favourite restrauant ?.

If we come back via Italy well becoming up France

Sandra


----------



## MEES (Apr 20, 2006)

Sandra le Crotot is a great Aire with a dog and easy stroll to the restaurants. They are all good it's best to check out the menus.
If you like mussels 1litre is more than enough don't go forv1.5 likes 
Arrive mid afternoon it does get busy.
There are public loos on the pron 
Super fish stalls.
It rained here last night but is fine this morning.
Heading South.
Margaret


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Hope Graham has recovered Margaret 

Have a great trip

Sandra


----------



## MEES (Apr 20, 2006)

We have now been to Andorra and bought some very cheap booze. Fortunately we did not overdo it as we were searched by the Spanish customs! Have no idea what the limits are!
Beautiful run down to the Spanish coast now sat outside a lovely beach site listening yo the waves.
Trying to persuade G to have a day's rest here.
He is still very chesty but allowed me to buy him a weeks course of Amoxillin for 2.8 Euros !
So hopefully that will sort him out. He is being very stoic and keeping up with the driving and dishwashing very well!
See what the weather brings tomorrow!
Site wifi very good but can't get a 3 signal at all so can't use the Mifi :-(
Margaret


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Why would you use your MIFI if you have free wifi Margaret ?

Hope Graham gets well soon 

Now I think you should do the washing up until he's well

Sandra


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

aldra said:


> Now I think you should do the washing up until he's well
> 
> Sandra


You might just have lost a friend Sandra!


----------



## MEES (Apr 20, 2006)

I like to use the Mifi when travelling and am puzzled as to why I have had no 3 signal for the last 24 hours I might need it tomorrow!
Margaret


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I found it could be patchy Margaret when we were travelling down to spain

I think there is pockets of no reception 

Sandra


----------



## MEES (Apr 20, 2006)

Now arrived safely at Torre del Mar.
Weather perfect.
Got good pitch, Mifi working, awning up, pool warm, restaurants great and cheap.
Happy days 
Margaret


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

How long will it take me to get there, its blinkin winter here since we arrived home last Saturday.

When your in the bikini don´t forget to put your sunblock on :grin2:

Jan


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

MEES said:


> Now arrived safely at Torre del Mar.
> Weather perfect.
> Got good pitch, Mifi working, awning up, pool warm, restaurants great and cheap.
> Happy days
> Margaret


Sounds great!:smile2:

Have a good time!:grin2:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Enjoy Margaret 

Are your friends there too?

Sandra


----------



## MEES (Apr 20, 2006)

They are on their way.
Swam in sea today now sunbathing on pitch ( at 7 pm!)


----------



## MEES (Apr 20, 2006)

This morning after a little light hand washing using hot water in a bucket and my new 'posser' ( a sink plunger from Mercadonna) we cycled to Algarrobbo Costa for the buffet breakfast on the sea front.
Meats cheeses ham fruits bread doughnuts jams chic au pain and coffee 4 euro 50 cents each.
That's us fed til tonight. 
Cycled back and now chilling out outside van


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

It is great to hear of your enjoyment, have you thought about keeping a record of your journey by writing a blog of some description?

I did one once using WordPress but found the inability to use pictures in the text difficult to say the least but they have probably improved it since then and I am sure there are many others who could give a recommendation for a system to use.

It would be lovely to see and read more of your journey, that may be one way to do it that you could then share with your friends ad family without too many problems...

Dave


----------



## MEES (Apr 20, 2006)

Penquin said:


> It is great to hear of your enjoyment, have you thought about keeping a record of your journey by writing a blog of some description?
> 
> I did one once using WordPress but found the inability to use pictures in the text difficult to say the least but they have probably improved it since then and I am sure there are many others who could give a recommendation for a system to use.
> 
> ...


q

I'm not very techie Dave and haven't mastered posting pictures. Facebook is much easier for family!
Actually I don't take that many either.
Glade you are enjoying my posts so far! 
Margaret


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

MEES said:


> we cycled to Algarrobbo Costa for the buffet breakfast on the sea front.
> Meats cheeses ham fruits bread doughnuts jams chic au pain and coffee 4 euro 50 cents each.
> That's us fed til tonight.


What a great idea! I've always eaten breakfast in/outside the van. :nerd:


----------



## MEES (Apr 20, 2006)

We don't do it every day just an occasional treat!
As it is served til 12 noon it serves us as breakfast Nd lunch.
Sadly it's pouring down now and looks to be wet tomorrow then sunshine all the way for a wee around 24 degrees.
Margaret


----------

